# HAHAHA Just watch.



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=25413151">http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... d=25413151</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL. :lol:


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha! I saw that coming a mile away, you dont give someone like that a Desert Eagle .50!!!! By the way I want one of those really bad!!! As soon as I scrape up $1,400.00 I'm gonna get one.


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

hahaha i let my g/f shoot my 30-06 hunting rifle and it blew her shoulder right out.. but that was funnier by far


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL as a woman I am thinking if she had some more meat on her bones,her arms could of held the gun better.






Brat!


----------



## dorton (Jan 6, 2008)

That was funny, hahaha that was great.


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute. If she'd had a better instructor she would have been able to fire the gun.

On the other hand it's a great video for gun control, both people in the video are clear examples of who should not own a weapon.


----------



## striggs (Jan 6, 2008)

that was hilarious.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

i thought it was mad funny..so i had to share


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

funny it was! busted my ass off laughing.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 13, 2008)

haha im glad my bows dont do that


----------



## nat (Jan 13, 2008)

this just goes to show that its not just people hurting people... guns hurt people to ha


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 13, 2008)

"put your tongue back in your mouth" rofl :rofl


----------



## olympus (Jan 13, 2008)

I knew that was gonna happen. I saw a guy break his cheek bone with a 50 cal before.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like classic example of what not to do, she did not lock her arms, and held the gun too loose. :brick


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 16, 2008)

from my knowledge, guns are dangerous, lol, it's just way too bad that they had to shut some sites down at school, it says, kidswastingtime


----------

